# Newbie on Sage Barista Pro



## Fabio (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello all,

I've just bought a Sage Barista Pro and I've set it up - I can't wait to use it! I've read a few previous posts about newbies and first use of the Pro, and I must say it's quite a mind field&#8230; I have loaded the grinder with some fresh beans from a local brewer (Colombian, strong roast) and I wonder if anyone has any tips on level/time of grinding and time of extraction to start with. I'm planning to get some scales and include more data in my coffee making equation, but for the time being I'd like to get my head around trying out a few shots first.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Those beans need to be rested for about 7 days before you use them, best to ask the roaster. Time of grind isn't a variable, you need to go by weight so until you have scales it's all a bit academic. So for now I'd say chuck some beans in on a grind number in the middle, grind enough beans so you can tamp down and have about 5/6mm of the portafilter showing (do you have the Razor? Use that). Run the shot manually - pre infuse for about 8 seconds, then let the shot run for about 24/25 seconds (so 32/33 seconds total) and see what comes out. Look in the booklet, it'll tell you how to run manually. Basically hold 2 cup button down for pre-infusion, release for shot, press again to stop shot. Don't just press the button, stand back, and let the machine do it thing.

With no scales, you won't really know how to adjust, but if it's too fast (you think there's too much output), grind finer.

What you are looking for is a slow, honey like pour.

When you get scales, change one variable at a time.

It's all about taste though, none of this stuff is set and stone. Once you get what/how to adjust and when, you'll be able to get better results. There's a difference between knowing the path and walking the path, but for right now try and get a slow pour. When your scales come and you're using properly rested beans, you can start experimenting with a more robust framework.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I'd suggest you use the razor tool to set a dose at least initially to make sure it's a sensible one.

😅 Actually deep dark secret. It's possible to get a long way without scales by using the razor tool to set the dose. Some have problems with the puck spinning but it can be done. Then set the grinder purely on taste with maybe a guestimate on volume. Normally the shot would be weighed as well.


----------

